# Rigid 4512 v Delta 36-725



## Ian1957 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok I know this question has been asked before. I am in the market for a new table saw, I have narrowed my choice down to these two models. Oh and before somebody throws the Grizzly G0771Z into the mix, I am not wiling to go the extra $400 this would cost. 
I think I have googled all the possible pros and cons. The Rigid's alignment issues, Delta's not being repair friendly and I am still on the fence. Do I just make a choice and pay my money?
Can anyone help sway my decision, promise no comebacks:wink:
Cheers
Ian
PS I have posted the same question on other woodworking forums.


----------



## andr0id (Jan 11, 2018)

Don't know about the Grizzly.

I just looked at the Delta from top to bottom at Lowe's and bought the Dewalt DWE7499GD instead.

According to several reviews and videos, it can be set up to be very accurate.
Also, I don't have room for that Delta behemoth, so being able to stuff the Dewalt in the corner was appealing to me.

But, I'm not going to be cutting anything wider than a cabinet box or door and I'll be using my track saw to cut up my sheets first.

I'm going to put on a Diablo blade though.


----------



## rzims (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm in the same boat. From all my research and googling, it's a real tossup....the known blade alignment issue is definitely a concern.

Home Depot has a Lifetime Service Agreement which is nice, Delta has a 5 year warranty, Rigid has a 3 year.

I found this review which was really well done... http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3822 and he obviously favors the Delta.


----------



## Ian1957 (Apr 26, 2013)

andr0id said:


> Don't know about the Grizzly.
> 
> I just looked at the Delta from top to bottom at Lowe's and bought the Dewalt DWE7499GD instead.
> 
> ...


Looking at the price of this saw it is about $250 more than the two I mentioned and size is really not an issue for me.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had a R4512 for about 6-7 years. I guess if there's a "known alignment issue", my saw must not know about it.

Mine is spot on. It's a good saw for the money, especially with a good thin-kerf Freud (not Diablo) blade. I love the built in wheels.

That being said, the Delta looks like a good saw. I like how it has a dust shroud on the blade and how the fence only locks down on the front fence rail.


----------



## Ian1957 (Apr 26, 2013)

rzims just read that review interesting and from what I can surmise quite an honest one. I have to admit this (it may sound rather silly) but if this comes to a straight choice between the Delta and Rigid. The Delta will win simply because of color. You see my favorite sport team's biggest rivals play in orange and black!


----------



## rzims (Feb 27, 2018)

Funny, but being a Giant's fan I was drawn to the Orange and Black....they both look like really good saws and I'm sure for the work I do either one is going to be fine. 
After all, I'm upgrading from a 15+ year old Craftsman portable that I paid 99.00 for...


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I have the Delta - a severe defect on the first one - Delta, after some screaming on my part, replaced the whole machine.

it does a good job - I cut up to 8/4 red oak and hard maple - TGC ripping blades. 
it has all the required points of adjustment - the fence I've dialed into +/- 0.001" by dial indicator - the blade is within 0.002" front to back over the 10" blade.

a flex downspout 'ell' works to route the dust shroud output to a bucket in a pinch
replaced the stamped arbor washer with a machined/ground type - used off eBay. much less blade run-out.
I did made a modification to the fence clamping pads - they are a bit chinzy and tend to crack/fall off.

the settings are nicely stable - a big plus. I've used saws where after 2-3 cuts you really never knew if it was still 'on' or not.

I'm pretty sure no brand is perfect for everyone for every task - but I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

rzims said:


> *Funny, but being a Giant's fan I was drawn to the Orange and Black....they both look like really good saws and I'm sure for the work I do either one is going to be fine.*
> After all, I'm upgrading from a 15+ year old Craftsman portable that I paid 99.00 for...


Well, that is as good a tie breaker as any.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

What are the alignment issues your talking about on the Ridgid 4512, i've never had any since i bought mine about a year ago, everything was right on the money out of the box.


----------



## Ian1957 (Apr 26, 2013)

canarywood1 said:


> What are the alignment issues your talking about on the Ridgid 4512, i've never had any since i bought mine about a year ago, everything was right on the money out of the box.


I do not know for sure but I am beginning to think these problems have been cured,


----------



## 1995droptopz (Nov 16, 2017)

I just bought a 4512 around Christmas time. So far it has been great for the money. I was originally set on the Delta, but the reviews were so bad everywhere I looked, then I messed with one at Lowes and it felt cheap to me. 

I am sure they are pretty equivalent and have plusses and minuses, but in the end I went with the one with more solid reviews and I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have a Bosch REAXX jobsite saw. I am very happy with it, especially with how it folds and stores.

Have you considered the Bosch 4100-09, which is nearly identical to my saw, in the same price range as table saws that you were considering?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That Bosch is in the same price range, but it's a portable jobsite saw. I'm sure it's a good saw. The other two are quite a bit bigger, and movable, not portable.


----------



## Ian1957 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you for all your input in to my question. However the answers have made me rethink my decision to buy a new saw. 
They both have their good and bad points So after reading all the answers so far I am beginning to think I may stick to my old saw. 
My old table saw is a Delta contractors saw. Like this one https://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?65879-My-used-table-saw-purchase-questions. In fact I sure it is this exact same model.
I have not got the blade guard. But an after market ones are available.
The Uni-fence is missing the little clear plastic pieces with red line for showing the position of the fence.
There is no tape measure either ( but that can be replaced).
What I have done in the past is fit the PALS alignment gismo, Steel balanced pulleys and Accu-link belt.
The Saw at the moment is in relative bits because I recently replaced the bearings and never rebuilt it completely (Lazy, I know). 
So I ask Should I keep this? Thoughts?


----------



## rzims (Feb 27, 2018)

canarywood1 said:


> What are the alignment issues your talking about on the Ridgid 4512, i've never had any since i bought mine about a year ago, everything was right on the money out of the box.


I don't have any first hand knowledge, but from what I've read, the Rigid has some inherent issues with blade alignment due to design of how the blade is raised and lowered. I'm not sure if this is a big enough deal for a hobbyist like myself....

In the end for me, it came down to price and since we have a Lowes corporate account rep here at work, I was able to get the Delta for about 20% off which is nice.


----------



## Ian1957 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you all again for your replies.
I have made a decision. I am going to keep my old saw. I think my $600 budget will not really improve much. I would also like to say before any body says it. My time in the workshop and my skill level would not allow me to spend any more, even if I had the money.
Cheers
Ian


----------

